# My new indoor layout started.



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Train Friends:

After about 3 years of no trains and health issues, I have been doing a little better than expected, and have moved into a house with a basement, which allows for room for an indoor layout. It's an older home, but has been totally redone. Thought it was time to post some pictures. It's an L shape, countertop height, built of 1 x 4s, and measures about 12 feet by 20 feet, with about 62 feet of track down using R1 curves. My main idea was to get the track down and running for the Grandkids before Christmas. Yes I know round and round. Next I'll add sidings and a yard for operations, then some buildings and senic later. It's far enough from the wall so one can squeeze all the way around to work on it. I built it in modules, and bolted, so it can be disconnected and removed if needed. More later.

Thanks: Jeff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Strange... your thumbs open an upload window... not bigger pics... 
But it looks like a great place for winter railroading! 

John


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Great start Jeff! Basement is perfect for year round fun. Cool in the summer and warm enough in the winter. Thank heavens for R1 curves or it just wouldn't be possible for most of us. Looking forward to more pix as you progress.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome back Jeff, good to read you again, yes, just get the track down, worry about the rest later as time and money allow, dont need alot to have fun, look at me you have a huge layout compared to what I ended up with. Lots of potential for your layout, good luck.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good! Room enough to do something with - maybe even a bit of future expansion potential if you want a yard or industrial spur - while at the same time neatly dodging all the pesky 'reach' and headknocker (duckunder) issues. I await future developments. 

Now I have to deal with (yet another) benchwork issue with my layout...


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jeff, 

Glad to see you're working on a layout again. Great time of year for "Indoor Railway" work. 

Jan


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the bad pictures.

Thanks everyone for your welcomes back, kind words, and support! Things are tight, but we still try to have some fun.









The grandkids are coming over next weekend for Thanksgiving dinner and spending the weekend so we'll be burning up the track. 


I have a great landlord, who gave me most of the materials for the basement and benchwork. It's good to have a space of my own too. The stairs are a little tuff on me sometimes, but I have a guy that is going to carpet them for me for like nothing for his labor and some new carpet and pad was given to me.



We just have the starter set for now, but the wife did pick up some more LGB short cars on evil-bay for a good deal, 2 more coaches and 2 box cars, so that will help. The grandson wants a little LGB diesel, so I'll try to save and find a deal on one.


One shock, was the price increase track nowdays.









Later: Jeff


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. I'm afraid my track is my only investment.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, we have enjoyed seeing you on chat recently, too. It looks like you have a good start. We have discussed the importance of spending time with the GKs. 
JimC


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

It is good to see that you are back and that you have trains in your future once again.

Best wishes,

Jerry


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I just love seeing a clean pallet. Possibilities. Dreams. Soooo much potential. Get out that wallet!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good so far Jeff!!! 

Chris


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to some help from a very nice G scaler, I was able to make some changes to my pike.



Added a passing siding:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...2/[IMG]http://i47.tinypic.com/d6wr5.jpg[/IMG]

And added a siding into the shops area: 







Here's Trainmaster Zach, pleased with the new improvements 





Next I hope to come up with some signals and buildings. A station, and switch tower for sure.


Have Fun: Jeff


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

I wasn't quite happy with the shop yard, so I did some rework there, I think it is much better, with room for a water tower, sand tower, etc.



http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...[IMG]http://i50.tinypic.com/2mnlyrm.jpg[/IMG]


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../[IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/r8ft02.jpg[/IMG] 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../[IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/5bxqaw.jpg[/IMG] 


Have Fun: Jeff


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming along good enough... 

...maybe another spur or two at the other end for industries, though? 

Or...just eyeballing it, maybe throw in a 30 degree crossover and make it into an elongated figure eight type deal. 


Just tossing an idea or two out there...


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

"...maybe another spur or two at the other end for industries, though?"

ok, if I have too:










I picked up some used buildings that need repaired, a switch tower, station with platform (to be built) and a fueling area for the diesels.


 


 



 

Have Fun: Jeff 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...[IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/2psefrp.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to be coming along pretty good! 

I am very impressed by how neat and tidy your layout area is; mine is decorated in a cross between 'construction zone' and 
contemporary landfill' (because much of that space is dedicated to storage of non-model RR items).


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks TT.

I worked on the electrics some today, and repaired the buildings, Tomorrow I plan to start building the sand tower and the roof for the platform.

Then I need to start on the industry. I'm thinking a distillery. I'd like to find someone with an old Piko brewery that wants to get rid of it. 


My family is from a small town in Germany called Sommerkahl, and my wife came up with idea to name the station that, so she is going to make a sign to put on the station. I thought that was pretty neat.

Snowed in Ohio: Jeff


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Jeff. Coming up on ten years in the hobby I'm finding that, even if you have an outdoor line, it's nice to have a modest indoor one too. Plus it gives us a place to use those R1 curves nobody wants anymore -- I got mine from the consignment table for less than half price.

Is that painted plywood you've used as the surface?


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Fellows:

I know we like pictures, so here's some more. Got the buildings all tweeked. Working on the brewery next for the industrial siding.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Railroad's coming along great Jeff. Sorry I missed your earlier posts for some reason. I really like the fact that you resisted the impulse to add a small amount of additional space to the railroad and opted instead for access all around. A very good feature that will certainly add to the comfort and enjoyment of the railroad.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff,

Nice looking layout! Looks like fun!


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

http://i45.tinypic.com/2yjoqip.jpg[/IMG]

http://i47.tinypic.com/2v9dcmx.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Jeff 

Sure wish I had a basement. 

Randy


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

http://i45.tinypic.com/rmnsjm.jpg[/IMG]


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...g src='http://i48.tinypic.com/2nu0tqa.jpg' />


I came across a good deal on the Brewery at Black Forest Hobbies, so I was able to pick one up. I thought it needed some tanks or grain bins, so I started scratching up something. I have a long way to go yet, but thought I would post the pictures.

Not sure if it's a brewery or a distillery yet.

Siding track to the rear to bring in grain, bottles, and barrels, ship out finished product.

More later.

Jeff


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you'll need to find room somewhere for another spur to the grain mill...


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Real nice Jeff. Neat as a pin and it looks like fun to use as well. 

Dave


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

I picked up a used Piko building on evil-bay and worked it over. Not sure what it will be yet:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...[IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/2vulw79.jpg[/IMG] 


And a used train I got at Watts, I love these OBB diesels and it fits my layout and theme well:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../[IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/swemg2.jpg[/IMG]


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...[IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/30cbm89.jpg[/IMG] 



Have Fun: Jeff


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a used Piko building on evil-bay and worked it over. Not sure what it will be yet: 

To me, it screams 'bank'...or maybe 'police station'. Then again, thats just me. 

And a used train I got at Watts, I love these OBB diesels and it fits my layout and theme well: 

That looks cool! Now you need a couple passenger stations...along with passengers, of course. 

Bit by bit, building by building, train by train, it just keeps on getting bigger, don't it? 

Probably already contemplating an expansion, right?


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks cool! Now you need a couple passenger stations...along with passengers, of course. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../[IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/fu5m69.jpg[/IMG]

Here is the passenger station.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello indoor layout fans:

Time for some new projects on my pike.

A friend sent me a Euro crossing gate so I got that installed, road work to follow:


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>http://tinypic.com/


Worked on the power and control area, made a shelf for that and a direct power circuit:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>http://tinypic.com/




Built a diesel sound car to pull behind the diesels:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>http://tinypic.com/ 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>http://tinypic.com/ 

And a few more passengers as the train traffic picks up:


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a> 


Thanks and Have Fun: Jeff 





http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...[IMG]http://i43.tinypic.com/359e0k5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to a good friend I was able to add a new siding (sorry for the poor picture).



http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src=http://tinypic.com/ 

The distillery needed a barrel house so I am building one out of balsa wood, metal siding next.


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src=http://tinypic.com/ 

The barrel house in position.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src= 


I picked one of those all metal windmill kits on evil-bay pretty cheap, and it really works. 



Hope your all are well and having fun with your trains: Jeff


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Donno what's happening to all your photos Jeff, but they are either being deleted, or worse, replaced by other images (a) having nothing to do with trains, (b) some of which are grossly oversized, (c) some of which are unrelated ads, and/or (d) contain nudity or are of a pornographic nature. I've therefore deleted all the photos in this thread - not one of which had anything to do with the topic at hand. Sorry 'bout that, but we can't have nude/porn images suddenly popping up here as some who read here are underage. Not blaming you... just providing an explanation for why all the images suddenly went away. You might want to consider using a different site to host your images though.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, account hacked? or I would guess that since Jeff hasn't posted to this thread since 2010, maybe his photo hosting account must have expired, that's why all that remains are the ads and odd pics.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for future reference..if anyone sees something like this, please just contact a moderator via a PM..or hit the "alert" button on the post, which will also contact a moderator. 
but please dont make a public post about it.. 
because the photos that were in this thread were not "work safe"..and definitely not G-rated.. 
there is no reason everyone on the forum needs to be alerted to the hacked photos, and then potentially view them.. 
alerting a moderator through the "back channels" prevents kids, and people at work, from bringing up those images.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted By Scottychaos on 16 Jan 2013 02:21 PM 
Just for future reference..if anyone sees something like this, please just contact a moderator via a PM..or hit the "alert" button on the post, which will also contact a moderator. 
but please dont make a public post about it.. 
because the photos that were in this thread were not "work safe"..and definitely not G-rated.. 
there is no reason everyone on the forum needs to be alerted to the hacked photos, and then potentially view them.. 
alerting a moderator through the "back channels" prevents kids, and people at work, from bringing up those images.. 

thanks, 
Scot 

S**t all over someone who brings up an issue....well, being mean and rude is the MLS way afterall!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Crying out loud all Scot did was suggest a better way to handle the situation via an Alert[/b] message to all the moderators, as opposed to drawing attention of everybody to the problem. Get rid of the chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto... I notice that Scot's post has the word "please" in it several times... I don't see anything mean or rude. 

No reason to use a four letter word either. 

And I agree with Scot's suggestion. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Jan 2013 09:23 PM 
Ditto... I notice that Scot's post has the word "please" in it several times... I don't see anything mean or rude. 

No reason to use a four letter word either. 

And I agree with Scot's suggestion. 

Greg 
I also have to agree with you folks.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Nor do I see what is prob' 

Dwight as a moderator deleted some inappropriate things and apologized to the OP ! Great job imho !!!

doug c 

ehhhh !?


----------



## cockney132 (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone know why i do not see the pics on my PC?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cockney132 on 30 Apr 2013 12:18 PM 
Anyone know why i do not see the pics on my PC? 

The original photo links were corrupted and the mods deleted them so there are no pics left to see. Thats about all thats left to say on this thread.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, and cockney, if you read the thread from the beginning, you'd see that there was something wrong with the pictures... resurrecting an old post for no good reason is generally poor netiquette. 

(yes, some people will say "don't be mean to the newbies", but I say, help educate newbies right off on good "netiquette"...) 

Post when you can add something to a thread, and don't be afraid to start a new thread, rather than bringing up an old post and asking a question that has nothing to do with the thread. 

The Beginners forum is your friend, use it freely. 

Regards, Greg


----------

